# Lean ripped look from Strong Lifts ?



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys.

Been reading the forums for a few weeks now and decided to post for a little advice.

I have been into my Cross Country running for around 3 years now and decided to phase that out and try my hand at lifting for a new challenge with a new set of goals.

I have been doing the strong lifts program since last week and I have to say I'm enjoying lifting alot more than I though I would!

I would like to work towards a lean ripped look you see in the P90X YouTube videos but I'm unsure if Stronglifts combined with a good diet (with one day a week of light drinking) and plenty of rest will be able to get me this as I have read its based on strength and bulk ?

Anyone got any advice they can offer ?

Cheers

Marrsy


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Personally mate, routine is a small factor for how you look. It is your diet that will be the key to what you look like.

For instance, you may get 2 different people doing a P/P/L routine and tell them both to bulk. One may just eat fast food, other will clean bulk. The one will have more bf than the other obviously by the end of it. Then, you have genetics and those things to think about.

Get your diet sorted mate, eat clean and slightly more than usual, enough to build muscle mass. You have got to have the mass before you can do anything with it. Use the programme but mix up sets and reps. Always helps.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help, really enjoying stronglifts so I think I will stick with it.

I'm trying to cut my drinking down to just one weekend a month and I got myself a little George Foreman for when I'm on base to make chicken because the mess food isnt very good. Just got to run a gamble on the genetics I guess.


----------



## Tom UK (Oct 20, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Thanks for the help, really enjoying stronglifts so I think I will stick with it.
> 
> I'm trying to cut my drinking down to just one weekend a month and I got myself a little George Foreman for when I'm on base to make chicken because the mess food isnt very good. Just got to run a gamble on the genetics I guess.


how do you find the george forman mate, are they any good?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its the diet that will keep you lean, no matter what you are pushing diet is 90% of it


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

The stuff I'm making on the George Forman is much better than the stuff I can get in the mess and cheaper too, I'm trying to find a gadget to boil or poach eggs as the block doesnt have an ovan or a hob.

Do you think it's possible to get definition on my abs without cutting alcohol out completely ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Do you think it's possible to get definition on my abs without cutting alcohol out completely ?


yep it's possible 

All depends on your diet like everyone else has said, heavy lifting, strict(ish) diet combined with cardio should see you right, just make sure your eating right and enough of the right foods.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Will do, thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

80/20 rule mate

Diet/Training.


----------

